# Nice Slot Reds on Blount Island/Pics



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Hit Blount Island today with Keila and Keila's Momma for our second day of fishing. Got there around 1:30 and fished the remainder of the incoming tide with Gulp! and live shrimp. It was overcast and sprinkling just a bit when we first got there but the sprinkling died off. Mana was going after the flounder on white swimming mullet w/ a red jig head. Well on the first cast the gulp came in with its tail bit off! Had a nice bite mark at the end of the body! Gulp works!! A few casts later she landed a 13" flattie! Fished a bit more with the gulp then we sent out the live shrimp. After a few seconds I hear her drag start screaming and I see her giving all she had to hold the rod up! With Keila secured in the stroller, I run over and help her hold the pole up while she reels in. After a good 10 minute fight, she landed a 26 1/2 inch redfish! It was her very first one, what a way to be introduced to them! :fishing: A few minutes later, I landed a 25 incher! What a day!! 
Before the day was finished, we both pulled in a Jack Crevalle each and Mana pulled in a 15" flounder. Unfortunately I didn't take the camera with us to get pics on the beach, but here are the fish ready to be cleaned! Oh, and the flounder were absolutely delicious!:beer:
Here are the pics!
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1683723406/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2016/1683723406_dfb7780641.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="DSC_6414" /></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1682868301/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2283/1682868301_559ca3d793.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="DSC_6419" /></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1683726284/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2233/1683726284_0709bd98e4.jpg" width="500" height="332" alt="DSC_6426" /></a>
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1682869495/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2119/1682869495_4e6fc04686.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="DSC_6425" /></a>
Mana holding both the reds.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregmanakeila/1682871347/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/1682871347_8355398821.jpg" width="332" height="500" alt="DSC_6429" /></a>


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Way to go*

nice report and some good looking fish. Great to know you have your better half out there with you. How is she enjoying it?? I have to be careful when i take my better half. She love's Snook so much, that i am afraid she will get me thrown in jail one day......Anyway good to know alot of us share, what we love with our better half...Here to everyone better half :beer::beer:......Oh those reds look pretty big, but than again she might be a tiny better half.....Again good report and nice pictures 

*Latin Good Old Boys Club* opcorn:
No membership needed, Everyone welcome


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey man congrats!!! Really nice looking fish!!!
Blount Island huh? Can anyone fish there?


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

nice fish. I can't wait for the flounder to show up in our neck of the woods just a little thicker. Right now the reds are plentiful, but the flounder are hit and miss. I love them in the pan.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

You've probabaly just learned that you need a fish scaler in your tackle box. So you can scale them BEFORE you get home. Especially when it comes to Reds, with those huge, tough scales that fly all over the place. lol.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I HATE redfish scales!!! I stopped by to get a scaler, but Wally World was out of them so I used a tablespoon! It must have looked like it was hailing outside with all the scales flying everywhere! I know they must be all over the place. I'll tell ya, cleaning those fish was alot of work, but when we eat them later this week, I'm sure it will be worth the work. Let me know when you can make it and we can take a fishing trip out here on B.I. I love this area due to the variety of fish and the fact that it has not been fished in a while. Reds, jacks, mangrove snapper, flounder, sea bass, black drum, and many other are all over! Let me know about that jigging trip too!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

nice pics again -- glad to see you catching even more fish 

note: we avoid worrying about the red scales (suit of armor) by filleting them & skinning (sure you gotta cut thru the scales to fillet, but then simply skin the other side & no scaling involved)


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tip fishinmama! I will definately try that technique next time, I am still pulling scales out of my hair!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

wait wait wait...Why are you guys scaling your fish??? Just fillet them and remove the skin. Much easier...I havent scaled a fish in over 25 years!


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

No, No, No, why are you guys just now telling me? I have been scaling for the last few months!!


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice fish! Sounds like the flounder might be in trouble now that youve tasted one.. Flounder and seabass make the best sandwiches.. Do you have to have some kind of clearance to fish blount island??


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

seasnake and BigEdD, you both have a PM.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Are you fishing on Blount Island or from the shore on Heckscher Dr. at Clapboard Creek?
That is a fine mess of fish Bon Appetit.


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

It is actually on Blount Island.


----------



## live2kingfish (Apr 17, 2007)

You have to work there to fish there, right? If not ive got to find that spot.


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sorry to say.*

Yes, you have to work there to fish:fishing: there, but it would seem that the flounder in that whole area of Hechsher is picking up. KD and I will be fishing Blount Island after work on Thursday. We will keep you posted. Esp31 also works with us on the island. He just joined this site, so if you haven't already said hello, stop by the open forum and give him a post.


----------



## irma01 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Redfish Scales No Problem*

I just clean my redfish, season and grill skin, scales and all. When you serve it the meat just peels right away from the skin. Great!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Pierside said:


> Yes, you have to work there to fish:fishing: there, but it would seem that the flounder in that whole area of Hechsher is picking up. KD and I will be fishing Blount Island after work on Thursday. We will keep you posted. Esp31 also works with us on the island. He just joined this site, so if you haven't already said hello, stop by the open forum and give him a post.


lucky guys- (*tongue in cheek & very envious*) your own little "untouchable" private honey hole -- keep those reports coming!!


----------



## jimmievp (Oct 25, 2007)

*Nice catch!.....I see*

Hey this is Jimmie in MT. I didnt know u fished. Come hollar at me tomorrrow. I am the Motor transport med lead. Good looking fish man!!!


----------



## jimmievp (Oct 25, 2007)

I am the one who has been giving esp31 tips!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

welcome then to you too jimmie!


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Jimmie, good to see you on here! I have been meaning to stop by and talk to you, but it seems like everytime I come by you have been pretty busy. I need some of those flounder tips you have been handing out!! Looks like they paid off for esp with that flattie he caught the other day! :fishing:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah mama, looks like they've got their own private CLUB going now. Geez


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Welcome to the board, all of you.
I've been over on Blount before and it looked like good fishing, guess I was right.


----------



## Pierside (Oct 2, 2007)

Jimmievp, glad to have you. Welcome.


----------

